# Your Opinion about the Dubbed Movies in Hindi



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

I have seen so many TV channels airing dubbed versions of south Iindian movies.. do you guys actually see it? almost all channels are airing these movies.. 

is it so popular ?


----------



## Fog (Jun 6, 2012)

I was with my sister once, and she watched it just for the lols. It was Harry Potter : Goblet of Fire. 

And it's REALLY funny when its British converted to Hindi


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

It's comedy gone gold.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 6, 2012)

dubbed south indian movies are all


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2012)

Some are dubbed nicely. example, Indra the Tiger.

Although I'll prefer only subtitles. No dubbing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> It's comedy gone gold.



This.


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2012)

well, if you will dub X language movie to Y language. (where X is ANY language and Y is any INDIAN language), it's comedy imo.

Indian dub artists are stupid.

Subtitles are fine.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2012)

I never see dubbed movies. Used to see in childhood but not now. Now me too prefer subtitles.On enter10 channel,they show south indian movies in bhojpuri. Can you imagine south indian people talking in bhojpuri or bihari language?



ico said:


> Indian dub artists are stupid.


yeah,i was watching Twilight on UTV Action,they have their own dubbing(it seems to be). One guy asked bela like this:"tu kaha thi kal". Just e.g. Like this dubbing was done.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't mean to stray too far, but I remember around 10 years ago Cartoon Network started showing dubbed versions of various cartoons. While I was like 13 at the time, I remember watching 2 or 3 episodes of the Hindi dubbed version of Batman: The Animated Series and it was done quite well imo. 

It's kind of a vague memory so I could be wrong, but I do recall thinking at the time something along the lines of 'hmm, the hindi voice actors did a pretty nice job on this'.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

Tamil Dubbed Chinese movies are hilarious 

PS: There is no language called "Chinese" its either Mandarin or Cantonese


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> I don't mean to stray too far, but I remember around 10 years ago Cartoon Network started showing dubbed versions of various cartoons. While I was like 13 at the time, I remember watching 2 or 3 episodes of the Hindi dubbed version of Batman: The Animated Series and it was done quite well imo.
> 
> It's kind of a vague memory so I could be wrong, but I do recall thinking at the time something along the lines of 'hmm, the hindi voice actors did a pretty nice job on this'.


That was the golden era of cartoons.  Every one will agree on that. Dubbing artists were good back then.

But now the scenario is, they're putting cartoon voices in movies.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dubbed cartoons are ok for me,movies nope.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2012)

ico said:


> That was the golden era of cartoons.  Every one will agree on that. Dubbing artists were good back then.


i agree. Kids next door first came with simple dubbing,that was good.but later it came with dubbing in which  like each character was from different states of india.one was punjabi,other was bengali etc.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 6, 2012)

i like English Movie DUBBED in HINDI.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 6, 2012)

they are pure comedy!  also the hollywood ones dubbed in hindi, hilarious! and annoying too if you're actually a fan of the original movie. they played havoc with the terms in harry potter movies  praanbhakshi, garud-dwaar, sammohito! 

i'm just grateful they didn't change albus dumbledore to albela daamodar!


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 6, 2012)

once saw shaktiman dubbed in bhojpuri on mahua channel.
And I was like:


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ once i saw johnny bravo in bhojpuri!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

anybody tried watching English movies dubbed in Hindi on UTV Bindass....man the dubbing is so funny...once I watched Me,Myself and Irene in Hindi and it was totally funny


----------



## Alok (Jun 7, 2012)

Only hindi dubbing i liked was Disney's Aladdin. (Sonu Nigam as Aladdin) pretty well dubbed.
*BUT WHEN THEY TRANSLATED THE SONG

"A whole new world,"

in hindi , i was like *

They changed meaning of song pretty most.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

jackie chan's movie in tamil are the best dubs


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 7, 2012)

It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for poorly and hastily written dialogues by the translators. Plus they don't pay much for the dub artists at all, so it's no big surprise they don't do a great job.

A standard dub job gets you anywhere between 5000 and 15000 bucks. Experienced people get more but it's never in the lakhs and crores like actors. Given that a dub job means several visits to the studio over a matter of something like a month at your own expense, it isn't particularly rewarding.

Source: Got a friend who does this kind of job.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Me too like subtitles only in hollywood movies and south indian movies are fun to watch when dubbed in hindi. 





ico said:


> Some are dubbed nicely. example, Indra the Tiger.
> 
> Although I'll prefer only subtitles. No dubbing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2012)

imo for me south movies are comedy in any language 


english shows dubbed in hindi are  worthy for the simple reason that they change the context/meaning of the  original dialogues E.g
there was a show on cartoonnetwork called "My Gym Partner's a Monkey" whichh in the hindi dub on CN was called "Samsher Sikander Chuddie Buddy"  




> i agree. Kids next door first came with simple dubbing,that was good.but later it came with dubbing in which like each character was from different states of india.one was punjabi,other was bengali etc.



Amen. 
i got a shock of my life when they showed #2 speaking like a bengali and #5 speaking like a tamilian


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

Duck Tales era was the Golden era of Hindi dubbing. Now everything sucks. For me the worst kind of dubbing is English dubbing. Half of the sentences in Hindi dubbing in today's cartoon's are re spoken in English. WTH is the point of dubbing then!! 

"_Aaiii.. mujhe chot lag gayi... _It is hurting so much.... " I mean, seriosuly, WTF!

And about Hollywood movies dubbing ... don't even get me started. I would go as far as saying.. it's a "CRIME" to watch Hollywood in Hindi (with the only exception, that you don't know English).


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2012)

IMO , dubbing honestly doesn't makes any sense.
They screw up the point of acting. WHat sense does it makes watching a movie featuring Christian Bale dubbed by some random guy.
For e.g. say you dubbed Bradd Pitt's dialouges from Inglorious Basterds into Hindi , Imagine how it would sound..!!! Gosh , they even skip the swearing thing.

Seriously man , I feel pissed off whenver I see someone saying crappy things after watching a dubbed movie. 
You can't simply judge the movie based on video.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 4, 2012)

^^^ In as Much you can make sense but please understand that the Film Production houses and Theaters are for monetary reasons and intend to spread to maximum audience for maximum profit.

  Just beyond us few 100 People on these forum another 10 Thousand ,lies a whole swarm billion people who would not want to miss harry potter or spiderman just because there first language happens to be different. 


  Dubbing though funny and weird at times works for 80% of people who are not on this forum 

  Sometimes i do watch Korean movies and do sometimes think that instead of subtitles where i keep missing the expressions due to down focus it would help to have them dubbed in English.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^ In as Much you can make sense but please understand that the Film Production houses and Theaters are for monetary reasons and intend to spread to maximum audience for maximum profit.
> 
> Just beyond us few 100 People on these forum another 10 Thousand ,lies a whole swarm billion people who would not want to miss harry potter or spiderman just because there first language happens to be different.
> 
> ...



I meant it for those who are capable of watching the Original but somehow they prefer the Hindi/local version. I have seen many people.

Well for those who don't understand original language , ofcourse there is no other alternative than using subtitles or watch the dubbed version.

What I meant was that avoid watching dubbed movies at any cost if you can manage the original from somewhere. 
It feels frustrating to see the movies on UTV action ,etc when you have watched them already (original). Doesn't it ??


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jul 4, 2012)

What about DBZ ,BEN 10, JLU dubbing  I saw pretty good voice actors in them.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Duck Tales era was the Golden era of Hindi dubbing. Now everything sucks. For me the worst kind of dubbing is English dubbing. Half of the sentences in Hindi dubbing in today's cartoon's are re spoken in English. WTH is the point of dubbing then!!
> 
> "_Aaiii.. mujhe chot lag gayi... _It is hurting so much.... " I mean, seriosuly, WTF!
> 
> And about Hollywood movies dubbing ... don't even get me started. I would go as far as saying.. it's a "CRIME" to watch Hollywood in Hindi (with the only exception, that you don't know English).



awasome hindi dubbing cartoons is  Duck Tales, Tale Spin, Jungle book, aladdin. etc


----------



## Mario (Jul 5, 2012)

For me, the most annoying thing on the idiot box is finding Discovery or Nat Geo airing in Bengali!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't like it.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 5, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> they are pure comedy!  also the hollywood ones dubbed in hindi, hilarious! and annoying too if you're actually a fan of the original movie. they played havoc with the terms in harry potter movies  praanbhakshi, garud-dwaar, sammohito!
> 
> i'm just grateful they didn't change albus dumbledore to albela daamodar!



What's with Praanbhakshi, Sammohito like terms? After all they have to choose words that the viewers can really enjoy in their own mother tounge. All the "Spells" of English Harry Potter version are actually translated to "Sanskrit". And it feels great in movie. It's just that you are not familiar with these terms so that you find them alien.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 8, 2012)

dont try to show hindi in bad light here.is fun to watch dubbed movie just watch UTV Action they dub very well with tapori and regional accent also


----------



## R2K (Jul 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Duck Tales era was the Golden era of Hindi dubbing. Now everything sucks. For me the worst kind of dubbing is English dubbing. Half of the sentences in Hindi dubbing in today's cartoon's are re spoken in English. WTH is the point of dubbing then!!
> 
> "_Aaiii.. mujhe chot lag gayi... _It is hurting so much.... " I mean, seriosuly, WTF!
> 
> And about Hollywood movies dubbing ... don't even get me started. I would go as far as saying.. it's a "CRIME" to watch Hollywood in Hindi (with the only exception, that you don't know English).



+1
I grew up watching Hindi dubbed Cartoon series aired in Doordarshan. I loved watching those at that time but my opinion might change now if I watch those now.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

R2K said:


> +1
> I grew up watching Hindi dubbed Cartoon series aired in Doordarshan. I loved watching those at that time but my opinion might change now if I watch those now.



Hindi dubbed cartoons of Doordarshan times were of Golden Age. 
I hope I teleport to that time!


----------



## icebags (Jul 8, 2012)

hindi dubs are good, they are skilled and have their own style. i mostly prefer original, but for many things (read "shinchan" , several of the old cartoons, some holly movies etc) hindi dubs are funnier. 

talking about aur nat-geo / disco-chan's bengali dub, its good initiative, but they need to work on their dub scripts..... they sound too much dramatic and artificial.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

The worst thing about hindi dubbed hollywood movies is they totally translate to "shudhh hindi". IMO it should be in hinghlish that we speak in daily routine.


----------



## R2K (Jul 8, 2012)

Dubbed hollywood flicks might appear stupid but I think its not fair to make fun of those. There are a lot of people around who could enjoy hollywood flicks only because of this privilege . Otherwise for them hollywood movies will be just a bunch of unrelated random gun fights , car chases and couple of nice looking people kissing and fu*king for no apparent reason.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I only once watched a south indian movie dubbed in hindi on set max. They are more than hilarious, in that movie hero was cycling on railway track to catch villain and his mom was setting and shouting on the back of  his cycle.


----------



## icebags (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> The worst thing about hindi dubbed hollywood movies is they totally translate to "shudhh hindi". IMO it should be in hinghlish that we speak in daily routine.



r u kidding ? "sudhh" hindi is awesome !!!!!


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

haha, only a hindi teacher  or pundit can understand.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

My vote goes to, "Shudhh Hindi" or "Pure English".
I hate Hinglish.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> The worst thing about hindi dubbed hollywood movies is they totally translate to "shudhh hindi". IMO it should be in hinghlish that we speak in daily routine.



hinglish is only speaken in well to do places of india. The dubbing is done for people who dont know english. the larger part of india not living in cities. So shuddh hindi is the obvious choice. What would be the point if it has parts in english'?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't even like (poorly done) Japanese anime dubbed to english (prefer with subtitles instead). IMO dubbing is MEH.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 8, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> once saw shaktiman dubbed in bhojpuri on mahua channel.
> And I was like:



You must be joking dude, it will kill me if I see this in bhojpuri.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> My vote goes to, "Shudhh Hindi" or "Pure English".
> I hate Hinglish.



Man, nobody speaks and understand shuddh hindi nowadays, even youth in small towns or villages. Dubbing should be done in a language so that majority of people can easily understand. For hinglish i mean few words only.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> My vote goes to, "Shudhh Hindi" or "Pure English".
> I hate Hinglish.



+1 I am agree with you.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dubbing a hollywood movie in hindi stomps the soul of the movie. Its acceptable only when speech has no significance in the movie. Once I saw a hollywood movie long back where the dialog was "hang on!" and the hindi version was "latke raho". I mean what is this!
And you can see what they did to Harry Potter series. Worst dubbing ever. Garud-dwar, naagshakti. I mean ghanta garud-dwar. "Gryffin" means garud(eagle) and "dor" mean dwar. They literally translated this!. Atleast keep the names intact. Whats the problem with "gryffindor"?



Vyom said:


> My vote goes to, "Shudhh Hindi" or "Pure English".
> I hate Hinglish.



Shuddh Hindi is always better than hinglish. And if you really cannot understand proper hindi, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 8, 2012)

Some movies released along with separate hindi versions are watchable but the dubbed movies shown on TV (Bindaas or UTV action) are torture. Not only they spoil grammer and sense of dialouges but they also sound foolish. They use phrase like -"ayee bheduu", "maa ki aankh", etc and sound cheap. They sound as if the movie is dubbed in home and not professionaly.
Subtitles are so much better, I watch everything in its orginal language. 

^Shubdh hindi is better. (but not oldish)


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Dubbing a hollywood movie in hindi stomps the soul of the movie. Its acceptable only when speech has no significance in the movie. Once I saw a hollywood movie long back where the dialog was "hang on!" and the hindi version was "latke raho". I mean what is this!
> And you can see what they did to Harry Potter series. Worst dubbing ever. Garud-dwar, naagshakti. I mean ghanta garud-dwar. "Gryffin" means garud(eagle) and "dor" mean dwar. They literally translated this!. Atleast keep the names intact. Whats the problem with "gryffindor"?
> 
> 
> ...



+1 You got what I'm saying they translate as it is like a robot who has no AI. I mean to say shuddh hindi or big urdu words are not used in day to day speak many people cant get it, man. 
I'm not saying I can not understand hindi FYI I'm school topper in cbse boards i got 96 out of 100 in hindi.


----------



## kisame (Jul 8, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Dubbing a hollywood movie in hindi stomps the soul of the movie. Its acceptable only when speech has no significance in the movie. Once I saw a hollywood movie long back where the dialog was "hang on!" and the hindi version was "latke raho". I mean what is this!
> And you can see what they did to Harry Potter series. Worst dubbing ever. Garud-dwar, naagshakti. I mean ghanta garud-dwar. "Gryffin" means garud(eagle) and "dor" mean dwar. They literally translated this!. Atleast keep the names intact. Whats the problem with "gryffindor"?
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Harry Potter part.those hindi names are hilarious.
But it is allright with kids with less English exposure.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2012)

^ actually I hate when parents take them to hindi show.. when are kids going to learn.. if they are not going to use it and for jut name sake they say kids are in english medium school.. WTF?

hollywood in Hindi is insult to movie.. I hate when an serious scene is changed to comedy one.. It is better to not watch rather watching that ****.. watch at home when dvd  Bluray  comes out with subtitles


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^ actually I hate when parents take them to hindi show.. when are kids going to learn.. if they are not going to use it and for jut name sake they say kids are in english medium school.. WTF?
> 
> hollywood in Hindi is insult to movie.. I hate when an serious scene is changed to comedy one.. It is better to not watch rather watching that ****.. watch at home when dvd  Bluray  comes out with subtitles


----------

